

Ask HN: How do you find out if your idea is new? - yjm

I sometimes have some very specific optimizations in mind and I find it difficult to google for them.<p>One example is the idea of an image gallery that will only keep thumbnails (or the smallest size possible of the image in order for it to look just as good on your phone screen ) for you to be able to show your friends your travels but not eat up huge amounts of disk space.<p>I usually learn by example and I&#x27;m sure other people do too so given this idea how would you go about searching the world wide web for a product which features it?
======
EnderMB
You don't. In the grand scheme of things, it's probably a small minority of
people that go public (i.e. publicly posting on the Internet) with their ideas
for an app or business.

To answer your question in terms of code projects, I tend to turn to GitHub.
More often than not, if I'm trying to build something and I've hit a problem a
few selective searches through the code section will bring up something
similar. It might be in a different language, but it's helpful nonetheless.

~~~
yjm
What I really don't want to do is lose a month implementing something and then
realize that there was already something fairly popular out there that solved
it.

I would rather not get too attached to my own ideas and tunnel vision
implement them and ignore the reality that if there's already a good app for
that I shouldn't bother.

~~~
shivang
You should have this in mind: Facebook was not the first social network,
google was not the first search engine, amazon was not the first marketplace.
So think of the market whether there is room for some more improvements and/or
the market is huge enough to have more than one similar products. How can you
solve the shortcomings of the similar product and be different.

~~~
Mimu
Following this point, I think that it probably exist (at least others people
had the idea for sure, most probably didn't do anything with it, most likely
for the same reason you don't), but if it's not big enough for you to know
they exist, you're free to go imo.

Facebook was not the first social network, however if you want to make a
facebook clone today you may aswell throw your money right away and save your
time.

------
chatmasta
If you can't find a solution, potential customers can't find one either.

Even if you do find one, competition is validation of the idea. A common
misconception in "startups" is that an idea has to be new to be valid. In fact
some of the best startups applied new models to existing ideas with very
competitive markets.

------
davismwfl
I'd argue that it doesn't matter if your idea is new or not. It only matters
if it is executed better. Think of some of the battery tech that is happening
now, they are literally taking battery tech invented in the 1800's and adding
today's technology and chemistry knowledge to make it better and more cost
effective. So their idea isn't new, but hopefully their ability to execute is
superior.

So in the end, I'd worry less about if your idea is new, and more about can
you do it so that you have a market wanting to pay you for it. Somehow you
have to monetize, so if you can answer how it makes money and have validated
that with real people willing to pay for it, then just do it and screw whether
its new or not.

------
h_o
How do you find out if your idea is new?

Ask me, I'll tell you it's not.

------
gesman
Easy: It's not.

Having said that - there are billions of dollars to be made in simplifying
existing implementations of existing ideas.

------
kleine2
Ask a few people that you would expect to know about something like this and
if none of them have heard of it then practically speaking it doesn't exist.
The added bonus is you can see if these people think it would be useful.

------
cturhan
Search on product hunt, here, designer news according to your field.

~~~
yjm
how exactly would you search for the specific feature I proposed? There's
hundreds of image apps out there, I doubt there's one that specifically says
it does that in the headline.

~~~
xerophyte12932
How would you want people to find YOUR app? You must have thought of some
keywords or phrases that when googled, should bring up your app. Try using
those and see what occupies the territory as of now.

Another approach is to discuss your idea with as many people as possible.
Maybe you haven't heard of such an app but someone else has. This should be
most fruitful if you do this with your target audience. Even if there is such
an app out there but your target audience hasn't heard of it, then that's a
good enough reason to try building it.

~~~
yjm
I haven't gone as far as thinking about how I would market / make money out of
it... I would just want to have that feature. If it's not implemented yet then
I'll do it and then maybe try to market it.

But you're right, that's a good way to think about it.

